# A question about feral pigeons



## Jojopotato

Feral pigeons are the pigeons we find in the streets around houses etc. right?

How do you then obtain "feral" pigeons for pets? Is it not illegal or against the national wildlife assoc. to catch and keep wild animals?

I think the "feral" pigeons are beautiful, and would love one for a pet.

Just curious! Thanks all Jojo


----------



## Charis

No...it's not illegal to have feral pigeons. I get them when they have been injured, sick or orphaned. Their orgins are from nonferal pigeons. If you would like one or two as pets, I think we can work something out.


----------



## Skyeking

Jojopotato said:


> Feral pigeons are the pigeons we find in the streets around houses etc. right?
> 
> How do you then obtain "feral" pigeons for pets? Is it not illegal or against the national wildlife assoc. to catch and keep wild animals?
> 
> I think the "feral" pigeons are beautiful, and would love one for a pet.
> 
> Just curious! Thanks all Jojo


Feral pigeons are wild pigeons that you see around houses and in streets and cities, and in parks. 

We do not obtain feral pigeons for pets, it is inhumane to take a feral pigeon out of its habitat in order to make it a pet. Many of us here do have pet feral pigeons, but only because they were rehabbed due to an injury or disease and have been classified as non-releasable because they could not survive in the wild due to them becoming bonded to humans or because they are handicapped due to an injury.


----------



## Lovebirds

There's plenty to go around. Just don't go out catching them because you want a pet. If they are born in the wild and are living and surviving in the wild, that's where they should stay. 
Rescueing one that has been injured or is sick is a different story.


----------



## Charis

FYI..the ones I have are non-releasable for one or more the reasons Tressa mentioned.


----------



## Guest

Many (some formally feral) pigeons as well as doves needing homes can be found on this site and others. I'm sure you could find one somewhere. Be sure to check out http://www.petfinder.com/ and do a search for pigeon and dove


----------



## Jojopotato

Thank you for the information... Yeah I would never catch a animal from the wild and expect it to become a pet... Its not right in my mind... Even a frog etc... 

I just thought they are very pretty and have read many posts where you all have mentioned your feral pigeons...

Thanks again for the information...

Jojo


----------



## Hambone

Hmmm ...... I dont see anything wrong with having a feral pigeons for pets . Heres how I see it .... my hen Ruby is a rehab feral and altho a bit wild compaired to my homer , she is free to come and go from the loft whenever she pleases , most of the time they are open trap , but she IS trap trained and doesnt fear it at all . I only lock them in at night to protect them from predators . She has given me 2 sweet little squabs and likes it here . 

I say grab a couple and put 'em in lockdown for a few weeks until they get familiar with you and your loft , treat them with kindness , and then let them go free .... chances are they will stick around , if not then it wasnt meant to be . They will have a much better , safer life with you than facing the hardships in the wild . Wild pigeons have a lifespan of 3 to 5 years max , sheltered birds can live 20 + years . 

People keep so called "tame" birds , parrots etc from a breeder , pet shop , etc in cages never letting them enjoy their freedom outside and to me thats more unnatural than having a wild bird that you care for . 

My .02 cents worth 

Hambone Bob


----------



## little bird

Oh Dear....seems I just went thru this arguement with Goulian.
Hambone Bob...dear man....this forum does not condone the bird-napping of healthy ferals to make pets of them.
It is inhumane, cruel, abusive, and in some places illegal to trap and bird-nap ferals. Leave them alone!!
There are so many needy pigeons who would love a caring, safe, forever home. Your choice...fancys, big 'uns, l'il 'uns, black, white, orange, rust, pink, purple, etc. including ferals .....take your pick. The rehabbers are up to their dums with homeless, unwanted, abandoned birds. You want a pet.....just ASK! Leave the wild ones alone!!
There...you got my nickel's worth. As a friend of mine said....chalk my attitude up to... too much medication and I'M COMPLETELY OUT OF CHOCOLATE!!


----------



## Jojopotato

I have indoor birds, and they have cages... However the cage doors are never closed... 

They have the run of the house, and I am happy to clean up after them. Not a problem for me, although some of my friends think its a bit too much..

I have five birds, four children, a hubby, two dogs, a turtle, and 8 Gold fish... Yes it was planned to include the children and hubby... All need tended too.. Whats the difference, if you love them?   

My Gold fish live outdoors in my pond, the turtle in a forty gallon storage container indoors... and the dogs, they are indoor/outdoor dogs.. My children 3 boys and a girl, well the boys are boys... My daughter, 17 and independent, she left home about a month ago... Not sure if she is coming home or not. We once had a feral cat living under the trailer with her four young ones... Boy were they wild... Eventually Animal Control on one of their routine pick up of stray animals caught them all..

I am not into keeping wild animals, but the birds outside have homes to stay in as long as they like, frogs come and go and if I found a injured or needy Pigeon it too would have a home.. I would make plans for a outdoor home for it so it could come and go, not a problem.. (my hubby had a magpie named socks, who was abondoned as a baby, he took care of it, and it would hang out around the house and fly up to his car when he came home from work. Eventually socks took off.. Everything needs its freedom, even if its just having the cage door opened and the freedom to fly around the house. And if I thought it would benefit my indoor birds to be outside and the freedom to come and go, I would of done it.. But some animals just werent bred for the great outdoors.. 

Anyways I will keep my eyes open for needy birds..


----------



## little bird

JoJo...you're my kinda gal!! You got the right attitude and you practice what you preach. Bless you forever.


----------



## Jojopotato

little bird said:


> JoJo...you're my kinda gal!! You got the right attitude and you practice what you preach. Bless you forever.


Thanks  

I'm one of those people, Dear Hubby has to keep out of the humane society or I'd be bringing home another pet with each visit...  

Why buy one when you can save one?


----------



## maryjane

Jojopotato said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'm one of those people, Dear Hubby has to keep out of the humane society or I'd be bringing home another pet with each visit...
> 
> Why buy one when you can save one?


Hehe I don't even allow *myself*in the humane society anymore! One trip to get "a few pigeons" ended up coming home with a car full of 20+ doves (which I rehomed), chukar partridges, six or seven pigeons, a mama hamster and her new babies, and 15+ coturnix quail (also rehomed those guys). It was hilarious when I got pulled over for something stupid, a taillight out or something, and had to explain to the cop that I hadn't just robbed a pet shop but rather was a rescuer for the shelter.   It sounds like a regular three ring circus at your house.....isn't that the best kind of house!! I know, I have one too.


----------



## Hambone

No offense taken little bird .  if that was your intention , and I really dont think it was . We just have a bit different viewpoint . 

Listen , we are both old codgers and I dont think we are going to change each others mind ... LOL . I wish though that you would reread what I posted and think about it . I dont promote "bird-napping " as you call it , I'm just talking about giving a feral a better chance at life than on the streets . My birds are free to come and go as they please . I have 4 acres out here for birds to use as a hangout . None are caged inside or out . Nice loft , good food and water . You seem to just be a bit paranoid that everybody is out to harm the birds or mistreat them .... I suppose there is some truth to that , but you have to have a little trust in people . Not everybody is filled with malice and cruelty . If I still lived in L.A. I'd be down to Terrys or one of the other rehabers and get some birds .... but I dont live there anymore . Actually pigeons arent plentiful out here in the desert , belive it or not . 

We both love pigeons and thats the main thing . Amazing creatures ! 

Unfortunately when we use printed text to communicate a lot is lost in translation by the reader ....... too bad we cant all get together and order up some pizzas and beer ( or other beverage  ) and talk birds . I think we all have a lot in common ..... moreso than comes through on a forum or e-mail .

Enough of that subject , anyway I just wanted to clear the water a bit . 

I'm going to go check on my birds ... these 2 squabies are 1 week and 1 day old today and are getting huge ... It blows my mind how fast they are growing ! They are so friendly too , waiting for them to squeak  .... they havnt yet though . Homer is courting Ruby again today and making a terrible racket , I'm starting to think he has a one track mind  ! 

Take care all , 

Hambone


----------



## spirit wings

I'm up for the beer and pizza!...lol


----------



## Jojopotato

Hambone said:


> No offense taken little bird .  if that was your intention , and I really dont think it was . We just have a bit different viewpoint .
> 
> Listen , we are both old codgers and I dont think we are going to change each others mind ... LOL . I wish though that you would reread what I posted and think about it . I dont promote "bird-napping " as you call it , I'm just talking about giving a feral a better chance at life than on the streets . My birds are free to come and go as they please . I have 4 acres out here for birds to use as a hangout . None are caged inside or out . Nice loft , good food and water . You seem to just be a bit paranoid that everybody is out to harm the birds or mistreat them .... I suppose there is some truth to that , but you have to have a little trust in people . Not everybody is filled with malice and cruelty . If I still lived in L.A. I'd be down to Terrys or one of the other rehabers and get some birds .... but I dont live there anymore . Actually pigeons arent plentiful out here in the desert , belive it or not .
> 
> We both love pigeons and thats the main thing . Amazing creatures !
> 
> Unfortunately when we use printed text to communicate a lot is lost in translation by the reader ....... too bad we cant all get together and order up some pizzas and beer ( or other beverage  ) and talk birds . I think we all have a lot in common ..... moreso than comes through on a forum or e-mail .
> 
> Enough of that subject , anyway I just wanted to clear the water a bit .
> 
> I'm going to go check on my birds ... these 2 squabies are 1 week and 1 day old today and are getting huge ... It blows my mind how fast they are growing ! They are so friendly too , waiting for them to squeak  .... they havnt yet though . Homer is courting Ruby again today and making a terrible racket , I'm starting to think he has a one track mind  !
> 
> Take care all ,
> 
> Hambone


Getting together would be alot of fun, too bad I live in MT....

regarding your babies, it blow my mind too... I got my little squeaker (Dove) two days ago and just the difference two days make... WOW.... She squeaks, its so quiet if you didnt listen you would miss it... 

I would love a "feral" pigeon the beautiful grey ones with the green and purple feathers, someday.


----------



## little bird

Yeah, Bob, we are a couple old fogies and set in our ways but you are right... it was not my intention to be mean & ornery. I'm very verbal and defensive of ferals cause we have so many netters stealing our NYC ferals and selling them for target shoots in PA. The more our ferals MIS-trust humans....the safer they are. Our smartest feeders throw the food in a big spread and imediately leave so they can eat. Even so my flock will hover at a distance and follow me to the feeding site when they see me. When one needs to be caught, even I take days to corner and catch them, as it should be for their own protection. Any person who wants a feral for a pet has to only bide their time....eventually you will try to rehab one that cannot be released and that's the one that should be given a safe forever home.


----------



## Wolfpackleader

*Feral pigeons*



Jojopotato said:


> Getting together would be alot of fun, too bad I live in MT....
> 
> regarding your babies, it blow my mind too... I got my little squeaker (Dove) two days ago and just the difference two days make... WOW.... She squeaks, its so quiet if you didnt listen you would miss it...
> 
> I would love a "feral" pigeon the beautiful grey ones with the green and purple feathers, someday.


 i have one if you wat to cotinue to talk heres y email
[email protected]


----------



## goga82

plase dont go around tryin to catch perfectly healthy ferals, it would be inhumane.
walk around, be patient im sure a bird in need or a baby that fel out of the nest will need your help.
on the other hand u can always purchase racing pigeon, they look just like our ferals. 
they are not expensive and im sure if u asked how and where to get it, people on the site would help u out,
and one more thing.. let me tell u something.. i will always chose to have a pet pigeon rather than a dog.
they get so tame , its crazy, they follow u around the house..
u can take them outside without a leash , like u would do to the dog
i was never scared that my pigeon would leave my sight if i took him out, but with a dog, u gotta be alert
and good luck it is the right way to go..
pigeon for life


----------



## goga82

and there is plenty pigeons up for adoption.
where are u from??? 
see some rescue centars im sure they have enough ferals that need a good home
they are the cutest and smartest birds on the planet


----------



## spirit wings

THIS THREAD IS FROM 2008, THE DATES ARE AT THE TOP OF THE POST.


----------

